# Neue Komponenten, nur was?



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Hallo liebe User,

mein aktueller Computer ist mittlerweile ziemlich veraltet.

Windows Vista
Prozessor: E6600
Mainboard: P5Q Deluxe von Asus
Ram: Corsair i.was 2gb
Grafikkarte: GTX 280
Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power ob 500 oder 600 Watt weiß ich nicht.

Das zweite Übel, mein PC ist total zugemüllt, der Desktop ist voll von Ordnern die Desktop 1/2/3/4 heißen, die wiederum voll mit tausenden von Sachen sind. Nix sortiert. Da ich auch 250 installierte Programme auf meinem PC habe, was zu 80% nur Müll ist will ich dne PC neu aufsetzen und das gleich mit neuen komponenten verbinden. Netzteil, Festplatte, Laufwerk und Gehäuse sollen bleiben.

Das heißt neues Mainboard, neuer Prozessor, neuer Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte. Windows 7 und 8 bekomme ich durch mein  Studium umsonst, würde wohl aber lieber auf Windows 7 setzen. was denkt ihr? PC soll auf jeden Fall ein Gamer-PC werden. Hier soll es jetzt hauptsächlich um den Prozessor, das Mainbaord und den Arbeitsspeicher gehen. Grafikkarte schaue ich mal, was ich so bei Ebay schießen kann (GTX 660TI oder 670 oder so).

Prozessor:
Also beim Prozessor bin ich halt sehr am Überlegen zwischen dem I5-3570k und den I7-3770k. Ich weiß, dass es bei aktuellen Spielen keinen Sinn macht, den I7 zu nehmen, weil beide ziemlich gleiche Bildraten leisten, aber wird sich das in 2 Jahren vllt. schon ändern, weil dann eher auf 8 Threads hin programmiert wird? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von gut 80€?

Mainboard:
Hier überlege ich vllt. as ASRock Z77 gedacht. Aber Gigabyte hat auch interessante und für mich optisch ansprechendere Modelle im Programm:
GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H

Was wäre der Unterschied zum ASRock?

Arbeitsspeicher:
Vielleicht den Corsair Vengeance LP im 8gb-Set, was meint ihr?

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir noch nen paar Tipps und Ratschläge geben. 


Viele Dank schonmal.

Liebe Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

Wie viel willst du insgesamt ausgeben?


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Naja, so wie ich die Komponenten gewählt habe ungefähr. Also Prozessor maximal 200€, vllt mehr wenn sich der I7-3770k lohnt, Mainbaord maximal 100€ und Arbeitsspeicher maximal 50€.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Schau mal nach was für ein Rush Power du hast.


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

NT bräuchtest auch ein neues, ich würde es so machen:
CPU: https://geizhals.at/de/intel-core-i5-3470-bx80637i53470-a786395.html
Board: https://geizhals.at/de/asrock-b75-pro3-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a759350.html
RAM: https://geizhals.at/de/corsair-veng...-9-24-ddr3-1600-cml8gx3m2a1600c9-a652381.html
NT: https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-3-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html

Für eine neue GraKa reicht es leider nicht mehr, wenn du noch etwas mehr ausgeben willst, kannst du dir hier eine 7870/7950/7970 oder GTX 660Ti/GTX 670 anschauen


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Das mit 600 Watt.


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

@ Makalar

Wieso reicht das Netzteil denn nicht mehr?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Das mit 600 Watt.


 
Bitte mal die genaue Bezeichnung.


----------



## ugotitbad (18. März 2013)

Was ist denn nun dein Gesamtbudget?


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Das Netzeil heißt glaube SHA-R600.

@ Makalar, der von dir z.B. verlinkte Prozessor, ist mir mit Verlaub zu "schwach" bzw. unter meinen Vorstellungen. Ich würde wenn dann schon den 3570k nehmen. Wenn ich nicht übertakten will/brauche würde ich eher zum xeon e3-1230v2 tendieren, was meint ihr dazu?

Ich habe bewusst kein Budget angegeben, weil ich keines habe. Es wird eben das gekauft, was gekauft werden muss, wenns 100€ mehr werden, ist es eben so.


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Das Netzeil heißt glaube SHA-R600.
> 
> @ Makalar, der von dir z.B. verlinkte Prozessor, ist mir mit Verlaub zu "schwach" bzw. unter meinen Vorstellungen. Ich würde wenn dann schon den 3570k nehmen. Wenn ich nicht übertakten will/brauche würde ich eher zum xeon e3-1230v2 tendieren, was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> Ich habe bewusst kein Budget angegeben, weil ich keines habe. Es wird eben das gekauft, was gekauft werden muss, wenns 100€ mehr werden, ist es eben so.


 
Ja, der Xeon ist auch top 
Die Leistung des 3470 darfst du aber keinesfalls unterschätzen


----------



## ugotitbad (18. März 2013)

Hört sich gut an.
i5 3570K
HD 7970 (Da du ja kein Budget angibst)
ASRock Z77 Pro3 oder Pro4
Corsair-Kit 8GB LP.


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau mal nach was für ein Rush Power du hast.


Ich denke mal, der TE hat einen von jenen Saftspendern (wird wohl ersterer sein):


Sharkoon Rush Power 600W | Geizhals Deutschland
wenn du nicht gerade extrem viel "in Anwendungen machst", lohnt sich der i7 kaum. Da würde ich das gesparte Geld eher in die Graka oder ne fixe SSD stecken In welcher Auflösung wird denn überhaupt gedaddelt?

Gruß


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. März 2013)

Mit aktuellen gebrauchten Nvidia Karten (GTX 6xx) auf ebay kannst du vergessen, die gehen teilweise über Neupreis weg.
Je nach Zustand und bei ca. 20€ Unterschied... würde ich eher eine Neue kaufen.

Was hast du btw für eine Festplatte IDE oder SATA?

Dein jetziges Netzteil ist auch eher Ramschware, wahrscheinlich hat es nichtmal die benötigten Kabel und Kabellängen, geschweige denn gescheite Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Das Netzeil heißt glaube SHA-R600.



Das Netzteil kannst du weiter nutzen.



FCKW36 schrieb:


> @ Makalar, der von dir z.B. verlinkte Prozessor, ist mir mit Verlaub zu "schwach" bzw. unter meinen Vorstellungen. Ich würde wenn dann schon den 3570k nehmen. Wenn ich nicht übertakten will/brauche würde ich eher zum xeon e3-1230v2 tendieren, was meint ihr dazu?



Der Unterschied 3570k zu 3470 ist in der Praxis nicht zu merken. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst lohnt der 3570k halt nicht.
Den Xeon kannst du natürlich nehmen aber in Games bringt er dir keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem 3470.



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Dein jetziges Netzteil ist auch eher Ramschware, wahrscheinlich hat es  nichtmal die benötigten Kabel und Kabellängen, geschweige denn gescheite  Schutzschaltungen.



Wenn du dich mit dem Rush nicht auskennst bzw. es nicht kennst informiere dich erst bevor du solche Unwahrheiten verbreitest.


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Okay, dann ist das ja soweit geklärt mit dem NT.

Zum Prozessor:
Was würde sich denn jetzt eher lohnen? Nen 3570k und den bei Bedarf später übertakten oder nen Xeon e3-1230v2 und nicht übertakten? Übertakten bringt doch auch jetzt nicht sooo sonderlich viel oder? Womit erwarte ich mehr Rechenleistung?

Zum Netzteil:
Ob es Müll ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mir hat es Alternate einfach früher (wo ich noch keine Ahnung hatte) gegen ein defektes getauscht. Allerdings haben sie als "Bonus" noch die GTX 280 geschenkt und durch die 8800GTS ersetzt und noch nen viel neures Mainboard (P5Q Deluxe statt P5W DH Deluxe) eingebaut. Besser Arbeitsspeicher gabs auch.

Ich PERSÖNLICH kann jetzt nix schlechtes übers Netzteil sagen. Es ist unhörbar, läuft meines Erachtens nach sehr stabil und hält jetzt auch schon gut 4-5 Jahre, ungefähr. In wie weit könnte ich denn darauf aufbauen? Kabel sind auch perfekt verlegt, was wohl eher Alternate zu verdanken ist.

Zur Grafikkarte: 
Ja, die NVidias gehen echt sehr teuer weg, aber ne HD7970 ist manchmal sehr günstig zu haben. Nur kein Physix ist halt doof. Auch wenn mans selten braucht, kotzt mich der Gedanke an, dass ich dann immer weiß, dass meien Graka es nicht kann.:p


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2013)

Ich würde auch eher bei der Graka zu einem Neukauf raten, da weißt du wenigstens, das da noch keiner seine Griffel dranhatte. Und viel günstiger gehen die angesprochenen Bildschubser in der Bucht (blöde Preistreiberei...) auch nicht weg! Hier wär mal ein Vorschlag:


Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: wenn das Budget da ist und du in Full-HD zockst: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
neues NT: dein Rush Power wäre noch ok, wenn es neu sein soll: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Natürlich kannst du das Netzteil gegen ein neues ersetzen. Du scheinst ja genug Budget zu haben. Das musst du wissen.
Ein BeQuiet Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt würde sich sicher sehr gut im Rechner machen.


----------



## Yassen (18. März 2013)

unter der annahme das der Knecht nicht übertaktet wird
1. nimmst du ein Board mit billigen b75 chipsatz
2. würde ich den den i5 3570 nehmen weil der vom P/l verhältnis in spielen um längen besser ist.
Wenn du übertaktes 
1. asrock board für 70 euro mit z 77 chip
2. die k version dieses prozie

Und beim ram ist es egal nimm was du willst du 1- 3 fps sind nicht entscheidend


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein BeQuiet Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt würde sich sicher sehr gut im Rechner machen.


Oder dieses:


http://geizhals.de/enermax-pro87-500w-atx-2-3-epg500awt-a497622.html

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Geizhals Startseite?


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

So, also Prozessor ist halt immernoch die Frage... 3570K oder xeon e3-1230v2? Es kostet einfach das gleiche....  Was bringt den das Übertakten bei spielen? Mekrt man im Windows-Betrieb Unterschiede? Was mich an meinen jetzigen Prozessor stört ist einfach, dass man keine HD-Filme gucken kann und das man einfach im Windows-Betrieb merkt, dass er lahm ist. Spielen geht eig., unglaublicher Weise kann ich GTA 4 auf anschaulichen Auflösungen spielen. Bad Company 2 geht auch auf "hoch" problemlos, für so eine alte CPU ganz gut finde ich. Nur halt nix neues mehr, es nervt, dass Battlefield 3 wohl nicht geht...

Der G.Skill Ares-Ram macht auch optisch sehr viel her, gefällt mir.

Über das ASRock Z77 Pro4 liest man halt sehr oft, dass es empfohlen wird, was kann es denn so besonderes? 

Zum Netzteil und meinem Budget. Ich habe kein beliebig hohes Budget. Also wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig ist, möchte ich mein Netzteil behalten. Und wie ich verstehe, sollte es ja theoretisch gehen. Ich kenne mich halt wirklich 0 mit Netzteilen aus, ich kann halt nur aus meinen Erfahrungen sagen, dass es bei mir NOCH keine Probleme gemacht hat und ich deshalb ungerne dafür Geld ausgeben, sondern lieber was in die Grafikkarte stecken würde.


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geizhals Startseite?


Ich meinte natürlich das hier:


Enermax PRO87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EPG500AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*@TE:* Beim Prozzi kommt es halt drauf an ob du dir die Option des übertaktens offen halten willst... Der Xeon ist zwar ne tolle CPU, ocen lässt er sich allerdings nicht.


Gruß


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> So, also Prozessor ist halt immernoch die Frage... 3570K oder xeon e3-1230v2? Es kostet einfach das gleiche....  Was bringt den das Übertakten bei spielen? Mekrt man im Windows-Betrieb Unterschiede?



Übertakten bringt schon was aber natürlich nicht im Windows Betrieb. Dafür sind alle aktuellen CPUs schnell genug.
Du kannst durchs Übertakten mehr Leistung in Games heraus holen.



FCKW36 schrieb:


> Über das ASRock Z77 Pro4 liest man halt sehr oft, dass es empfohlen wird, was kann es denn so besonderes?



Du kannst auch ein Asus oder Gigabyte nehmen. Du hast ja etwas Geld. 
Asus bietet eine sehr gute Lüftersteuerung. Das Z77 V kostet allerdings schon 150€.



FCKW36 schrieb:


> Zum Netzteil und meinem Budget. Ich habe kein beliebig hohes Budget. Also wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig ist, möchte ich mein Netzteil behalten. Und wie ich verstehe, sollte es ja theoretisch gehen. Ich kenne mich halt wirklich 0 mit Netzteilen aus, ich kann halt nur aus meinen Erfahrungen sagen, dass es bei mir NOCH keine Probleme gemacht hat und ich deshalb ungerne dafür Geld ausgeben, sondern lieber was in die Grafikkarte stecken würde.



Das Netzteil kannst du weiter nutzen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit dem Rush nicht auskennst bzw. es nicht kennst informiere dich erst bevor du solche Unwahrheiten verbreitest.



Also anpampen brauchst du mich nicht.

Das Rush war schon zur Zeit als es erschienen ist veraltet, relativ schlecht ausgestattet und hat wie erwähnt auch sehr kurze Kabel bzw. schlecht aufgeteilt,
je nach Gehäuse kann es passen, muss es aber nicht.
Ausserdem ist es unter Garantie schon ein bisschen betagt und daher würde ich gleich ein neues kaufen.

Edit: Ja, man kann es noch weiter nutzen, gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Das Rush war schon zur Zeit als es erschienen ist veraltet, relativ schlecht ausgestattet und hat wie erwähnt auch sehr kurze Kabel bzw. schlecht aufgeteilt,


 
Blödsinn.
Das Rush war als es auf den Markt kam recht gut. Die Technik stammt von Enhance nur sind sie recht schwach auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Sonst gibt es aber nichts auszusetzen.
Das gleiche gab es damals auch im Silent Pro von Cooler Master.


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> So, also Prozessor ist halt immernoch die Frage... 3570K oder xeon e3-1230v2? Es kostet einfach das gleiche....  Was bringt den das Übertakten bei spielen?


Siehs auch mal so: wenn du eine k-CPU wählst (mit der du ocen kannst), dann brauchst du meist nicht bei den nächsten CPU-Generationen aufzurüsten und kannst so weiter Geld sparen. Sieh mich an, dank meines übertakteten Prozzi-Oldies (gekauft 2008!) kann ich immer noch recht gut mithalten 

Ausschlaggebend ist bei den meisten Games eh die Graka, natürlich sollte ihr kein Athlon XP zur Seite stehen

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Siehs auch mal so: wenn du eine k-CPU wählst (mit der du ocen kannst), dann brauchst du meist nicht bei den nächsten CPU-Generationen aufzurüsten und kannst so weiter Geld sparen. Sieh mich an, dank meines übertakteten Prozzi-Oldies (gekauft 2008!) kann ich immer noch recht gut mithalten
> 
> Ausschlaggebend ist bei den meisten Games eh die Graka, natürlich sollte ihr kein Athlon XP zur Seite stehen
> 
> Gruß


 
Und der hält auch noch ein Jahr weiter durch denn der Überflieger wird Haswell ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> Das Rush war als es auf den Markt kam recht gut. Die Technik stammt von Enhance nur sind sie recht schwach auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Sonst gibt es aber nichts auszusetzen.
> Das gleiche gab es damals auch im Silent Pro von Cooler Master.


 
Dann gib mir mal einen entsprechenden Link, der das bestätigt, denn ich weiß das es ähnlich einem Silent Pro von CM war, aber eben nur ähnlich.


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank an euch, ihr seid wirklich toll, wie schnell ihr hier immer gleich antwortet, vielen vielen Dank.



> @TE: Beim Prozzi kommt es halt drauf an ob du dir die Option des übertaktens offen halten willst... Der Xeon ist zwar ne tolle CPU, ocen lässt er sich allerdings nicht.




Das ist halt die Frage...



> Übertakten bringt schon was aber natürlich nicht im Windows Betrieb. Dafür sind alle aktuellen CPUs schnell genug.
> Du kannst durchs Übertakten mehr Leistung in Games heraus holen.



Wäre der 3570k moderat übertaktet trotdem schneller als der Xenon?



> Du kannst auch ein Asus oder Gigabyte nehmen. Du hast ja etwas Geld.
> Asus bietet eine sehr gute Lüftersteuerung. Das Z77 V kostet allerdings schon 150€.



Ach sit einfach nur ne Preisfrage? Nö, also wenn ihr sagt, dass ASRock ist letztendlich genauso gut bzw. macht die Komponenten nicht langsamer, sehe ich keinen Grund, was teureres zu nehmen.:p

Also anpampen brauchst du mich nicht.



> Das Rush war schon zur Zeit als es erschienen ist veraltet, relativ schlecht ausgestattet und hat wie erwähnt auch sehr kurze Kabel bzw. schlecht aufgeteilt,
> je nach Gehäuse kann es passen, muss es aber nicht.
> Ausserdem ist es unter Garantie schon ein bisschen betagt und daher würde ich gleich ein neues kaufen.




Streitet euch nicht deswegen. Friede 

Also im Mein Gehäuse passt es, soll ich mal Foto machen? Ist richtig toll verkabelt auch mit Netzschlauch und so, sieht gut aus. Zu der Ausstattung, was braucht ein Netzteil für Ausstattung, das meines nicht hat? Wenn es keine Performance-Unterschiede sind, ist es mir glaube ich nicht wichtig. Also ihr müsst mir schon konkret sagen, was ein neues Netzteil jetzt besser macht, weil ihr ja hier viele jetzt ein neues verlinkt haben.:p


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und der hält auch noch ein Jahr weiter durch denn der Überflieger wird Haswell ja nicht unbedingt.


Ich bin wirklich schon heftig am überlegen, was ich mach. Es juckt schon mächtig in den Fingern und der neue Haswell-Unterbau war dieses Jahr *eigentlich* schon beschlossene Sache. Wenn ich mir allerdings die aktuellen Benches der neuen CPU`s so ansehe... *

@TE: *ASRock baut schon seit lngerem wieder richtig gute Mobos mit tollem P/L-Verhältnis, mehr Geld musst du nicht ausgeben Zum ocen habe ich schon weiter oben noch etwas gesagt

Gruß


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Siehs auch mal so: wenn du eine k-CPU wählst (mit der du ocen kannst), dann brauchst du meist nicht bei den nächsten CPU-Generationen aufzurüsten und kannst so weiter Geld sparen. Sieh mich an, dank meines übertakteten Prozzi-Oldies (gekauft 2008!) kann ich immer noch recht gut mithalten
> 
> Ausschlaggebend ist bei den meisten Games eh die Graka, natürlich sollte ihr kein Athlon XP zur Seite stehen
> 
> Gruß


 
Mhh dann halt wieder dei Frage, 3570k oder 3770k? Es sind immerhin 80e doch wenn ich mich dann in 3 Jahren ärgere, weil der 3770k bei gleicher Taktrate 10 Bilder merh pro Sekunde bringen würde bei bestimmten spielen, würde es mich halt ärgern...


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Dann gib mir mal einen entsprechenden Link, der das bestätigt, denn ich weiß das es ähnlich einem Silent Pro von CM war, aber eben nur ähnlich.


 
Ja natürlich ähnlich. Das Silent Pro ist noch etwas schwächer auf der 12 Volt Leitung.
Beide basieren auf ein Design von Enhance. beide haben sogar den gleichen Lüfter drauf.
Hier hast du ein Review vom Rush Power.
Sharkoon Rush Power 600W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum
Und eins vom Silent Pro.
Coolermaster Silent Pro M600 Review


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Mhh dann halt wieder dei Frage, 3570k oder 3770k? Es sind immerhin 80e doch wenn ich mich dann in 3 Jahren ärgere, weil der 3770k bei gleicher Taktrate 10 Bilder merh pro Sekunde bringen würde bei bestimmten spielen, würde es mich halt ärgern...


Wenn es wirklich 10 Bilder pro Sekunde wären:


Test: Intel
beide CPU`s trennen im Schnitt magere 2%. Mein Fazit: wenn der i5-3570k schlapp macht, reißt auch der i7-3770k nicht mehr viel! Am Ende ist es natürlich ganz allein deine Entscheidung, wie immer...

Gruß


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Zu dem review mit dem Netzteil macht ja erstmal nen ganz guten Eindruck, also würde ich es drinnen lassen. Aber könnte es mit den Kabellängen Probleme geben? Eig. nicht oder? Oder ist die Aufteilung auf dem neuen Board dann so anders, dass es nicht mehr passt?

Also lohnt sich der 3770k für 80€ mehr für spiele nicht wirklich, sehe ich das richtig? Bei Crysis 3 werden doch 8 Kerne unterstütz schon, oder? Denn hier macht der 3770k nur 3 Frames mehr...


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Wenn das jetzt gepasst hat wird es auch beim neuen Board passen.

Und irgendwo muss ja der günstige Preis herkommen. Dann wird eben bei den Kabellängen gespart. Das machen aber alle so.
Die Kabel des Pure Power sind auch kürzer als die des Dark Power.

Und wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten kannst du dir günstig Kabelverlängerungen kaufen.



FCKW36 schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich der 3770k für 80€ mehr für  spiele nicht wirklich, sehe ich das richtig? Bei Crysis 3 werden doch 8  Kerne unterstütz schon, oder? Denn hier macht der 3770k nur 3 Frames  mehr...



Ja. 8 Kerne werden unterstüzt deswegen sind die AMD FX auch so gut darin.
Aber SMT ist eben nicht extra Kerne.


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Ja gut, dann halt erstmal mit dem Netzteil probieren, sehr gut. Vielen Dank ey, dass das alles hier so schnell geht.

Ich habe gehört, die FX waren nur im "Level" "Welcome to the Jungle" so gut, ansonsten lag auch hier der 3570k klar vor dem FX-8350.



> Aber SMT ist eben nicht extra Kerne.



Ja das stimmt, aber anscheinend auch nicht schlechter.

Also zum Board nochmal, kann man beim Z77 Pro4 jetzt problemlos zuschlagen oder gibt es i.was, was ein teureres Board rechtfertigt?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Die FX sind da gut wo Gras weht. 
Offensichtlich belastet das die CPUs extra und da die FX eben ein paar Kerne mehr haben als die Intel konnen sie davon profitieren.

Du kannst das Z77 Pro4 nehmen.
Du musst halt schauen ob es die Ausstattung bietet die du haben willst.


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Kenne mich bei PC-Sachen echt nicht so aus!? Also ich will genug USB haben, will eine Interne Festpallte (vllt. noch ne Zweite) anschließen, ein internes Laufwerk, ich will eine integrierte Soundkarte und ich will meine TV-Karte (DVBS) anschließen können. Ist das alles möglich?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Möglich ja. Natürlich.
Aber vielleicht solltest du beim Board doch etwas mehr ausgeben. Ist besser als wenn du dich nachher ärgerst.

Schau mal bei Geizhals rein.
Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: Z77 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und benutze mal die Filter. Also wie viele USB Ports, wie viele PCIe Slots und sowas.


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

Dieses Board reicht eigentlich für (fast) jeden aus: 
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Das Gigabyte gefällt mir optisch, kann es mehr, als das ASRock?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

Als das Pro4 ? Ja, das Gigabyte hat mehr Austattung. Du musst aber auch sehen dass das Gigabyte teurer ist


----------



## FCKW36 (18. März 2013)

Okay, was bringt MIR das Gigabyte, was kann es besser? Denn wenn es mehr kann, aber ich diese Sachen nicht brauche, lohnt es sich ja nicht, 30e mehr zu zahlen, daher frage ich. Sind bei beiden Soundkarten onboard? TV-Karten gehen? Geht meine W-Lan-Karte? Ich möchte maximal 2 Frstplatten und ein Laufwerk noch anschließen, so wie evtl. 2 Monitore an die Graka, aber da ist das Mainboard ja egal für oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

Die Austattung ist einfach besser. Wenn dir die Austattung des Pro4s reicht, nimm es. 

Soundchips sind auch onBoard, die kann man aber bei fast allen Boards vergessen 

Welche WLAN-Karte hast du denn ?

TV-Karten gehen auch, beim Pro4 kannst du 8 Laufwerke anschließen. (HDDs sind auch Laufwerke)


----------



## FCKW36 (19. März 2013)

Wäre das Gigabyte zu dem Preis um 100€ das Beste was man bekommen kann?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

Ja, alternativ gäbe es noch das ASRock Z77 Extreme4. ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die beiden nehmen sich gar nichts.


----------



## FCKW36 (19. März 2013)

Geschmackssache also?

W-Lan-Karte weiß ich leider nicht genau, ist jedenfalls von TPLink oder so und war auch ein Geschenk von Alternate.:p


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Geschmackssache also?



Ja.  Die sind beide nicht schlecht.



FCKW36 schrieb:


> W-Lan-Karte weiß ich leider nicht genau, ist jedenfalls von TPLink oder so und war auch ein Geschenk von Alternate.:p



Was ist es für eine Karte ?

PCIe x1, PCI etc. ?


----------



## Makalar (19. März 2013)

Jap, welches Board du nimmst ist deine Entscheidung


----------



## FCKW36 (19. März 2013)

Okay, dann ist ja soweit alles geklärt.

Zu meiner W-Lan-Karte ob PCIe oder PCI, das weiß ich leider alles nicht. Wie fidne ich das raus?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

Kannst du ein Bild von ihr machen ? Oder hast du irgendwo die Modellnummer ?


----------



## FCKW36 (19. März 2013)

Hmm habe den Karton gehabt aber kürzlich weggeworfen. Wenn der PC aus ist schaue ich moren mal anch und emlde mich wieder.


----------



## FCKW36 (20. März 2013)

Nie Netzwerkkarte heißt TPLink TL-WN553AG. Dann steht da noch ne sehr große Zahl weiter unten. 0019E0888D02 und S/No: 07422401560

Also ich würde jetzt das Kaufen:


Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Habe aber das gefunden, was bedeutet das? : 
Z77X-D3H + Marvell 88SE9172 - Sockel 1155 - GIGABYTE Forum
Einer schreibt über das ASRock folgendes:

"Etwas wenig Platz zwischen Lüfter und RAM muss ich zugeben und es hat nicht die volle ATX-Breite, somit erreiche ich leider nicht die dritte Befestigung. Ansonsten gute Verarbeitung und bis jetzt läuft es stabil. Die zusätzlichen SATA3-Ports, die nicht an den Z77-Chip angebunden sind, kann man aber vergessen. Meine SSD ist an diesen Ports wesentlich langsamer als an den des Z77-Chips. "

Ist damit das Gleiche wie beim Gigabyte gemeint?

Arbeitsspeicher: https://geizhals.at/de/corsair-veng...-9-24-ddr3-1600-cml8gx3m2a1600c9-a652381.html

Dann wegen der Festplatte, ich würde vllt. noch eine Zweite dazu kaufen, was bietet sich da an? SSD ist so teuer...


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Nie Netzwerkkarte heißt TPLink TL-WN553AG.


 
Der ist PCI.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> "Etwas wenig Platz zwischen Lüfter und RAM muss ich zugeben und es hat nicht die volle ATX-Breite, somit erreiche ich leider nicht die dritte Befestigung. Ansonsten gute Verarbeitung und bis jetzt läuft es stabil. Die zusätzlichen SATA3-Ports, die nicht an den Z77-Chip angebunden sind, kann man aber vergessen. Meine SSD ist an diesen Ports wesentlich langsamer als an den des Z77-Chips. "



Ja, die ASRock Boards sind etwas schmaler. Das ergibt in der Praxis aber keinen Nachteil. Solange man Low-Profile RAM verwendet gibt es da auch keine Probleme.



FCKW36 schrieb:


> Ist damit das Gleiche wie beim Gigabyte gemeint?



Nein, das Gigabyte hat volle Breite. Die onBoard Controller kannst du trotzdem vergessen 



FCKW36 schrieb:


> Dann wegen der Festplatte, ich würde vllt. noch eine Zweite dazu kaufen, was bietet sich da an? SSD ist so teuer...



Welche Kapazität ?



Threshold schrieb:


> Der ist PCI.



= Du hast einen Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard dafür.


----------



## Makalar (20. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> SSD ist so teuer...


 
Sie lohnt sich aber, damit hast du ein allgemein schnelleres Arbeitsgefühl


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Wenn es nur um den Speicherplatz geht macht eine SSD wenig Sinn. Diese HDD ist gut & günstig: http://geizhals.de/eu/?cmp=659740&cmp=686483&cmp=686480&cmp=686485


----------



## FCKW36 (20. März 2013)

Okay, also danke dass ich jetzt die Gewissheit mit der WLan-Karte habe.

Also verstehe ich es richtig, dass dieser "Marvell-Controller" beim Gigabyte nix taugt, ich es aber auch nicht brauche, oder? Mir gefällt am Gigabyte einfach besser, dass ich mehr USB-Anschlüsse außen habe, die ich wirklich brauche.

Naja, ich habe jetzt die 500 Gigabyte voll, aber es ist fast nur Mist eig. also glaube nicht, dass ich diese nochmal brauche. Was muss ich denn für ne gute SSD so zwischen 50 und 100GB hinlegen? Die Preise variieren doch stark zwischen den Herstellern.

Und was bracuhe ich an Zubehör eig.? Wärmeleitpaste würde ich dazubestellen, brauche ich sonst noch was an Kabeln oder so?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Makalar (20. März 2013)

WLP ist beim Kühler dabei 
Kabel brauchst du im Normalfall keine


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

64GB SSDs lohnen sich nicht. 120GB SSDs bekommst du für 80 Euro und die 60er kosten 60 Euro. Außerdem sind 60GB nicht gerade viel.


----------



## bludi007 (20. März 2013)

Jup, unbedingt 120GB kaufen. Drunter lohnt sich nicht mehr.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2013)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Jup, unbedingt 120GB kaufen. Drunter lohnt sich nicht mehr.


 
Vom P/L ist 120Gb ideal, auf 6=Gb bekommst halt grad mal das BS und ein paar Spielchen drauf.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

250GB SSDs haben teilweise noch ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis, aber man sollte es ja nicht so übertreiben.


----------



## FCKW36 (20. März 2013)

Gibt es auch schnellere HD's? Die zwar nicht so schnell wie SSD sind aber günstiger?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ist eine der schnellsten 7200 RPM Festplatten. Teurere Serverplatten mit 10000 RPM sind dann wieder lauter.


----------



## FCKW36 (20. März 2013)

Gabs da nicht auch eine, die hieß Velociraptor oder so?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Genau. Die WD Velociraptor. Das Teil ist laut und teuer. Meiner Meinung nach also nicht für den Heimgebrauch geeignet.


----------



## FCKW36 (21. März 2013)

Habe hier im Forum mir das Video mit der SSD angeschaut, wie schnell sich dann alles öffnet und ich habe beschlossen, doch eine 120gb SSD zu kaufen. Was wäre denn hier zu empfehlen? Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Ich würde eine Samsung 840 oder eine Crucial m4 nehmen: Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW), Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bludi007 (21. März 2013)

Ich habe die crucial m4 und bin zufrieden. Würde jetzt aber die Samsung kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Ja, die Samsung wäre auch meine 1. Wahl. Immerhin ist sie 20 Euro günstiger und sie steht der m4 in nichts nach.


----------



## FCKW36 (21. März 2013)

Vom Preis ganz klar die Samsung nur ist die Schreibgeschwindigkeit langsamer (130MB/S vs. 175MB/s) macht das nix aus? Wenn nicht, wirds die Samsung, alleine wegen der 20€.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

Ich hatte schon einige SSD's im Rechner, da merkt man absolut keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Vom Preis ganz klar die Samsung nur ist die Schreibgeschwindigkeit langsamer (130MB/S vs. 175MB/s) macht das nix aus? Wenn nicht, wirds die Samsung, alleine wegen der 20€.


 
Wenn du den Unterschied merkst kriegst du einen Keks.


----------



## FCKW36 (21. März 2013)

Aber Softy, du hast trotzdem eine drin.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Aber Softy, du hast trotzdem eine drin.


 Weil er bencht und das ein paar Punkte mehr gibt.
Wenn du nicht benchts wirst du null unterschied merken.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Aber Softy, du hast trotzdem eine drin.


 
Ich bin ja auch notorischer SSD-Quäler : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sten-thread-no-1-1286-punkte.html#post2589855


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch notorischer SSD-Quäler : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sten-thread-no-1-1286-punkte.html#post2589855


 
Gleich die ganze Top 3 beleht ?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Gleich die ganze Top 3 beleht ?


 
Ja das ist echt schwach. 
Ich hätte die ersten 10 Plätze belegt wenn mich das Zeugs interessieren würde.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja das ist echt schwach.
> Ich hätte die ersten 10 Plätze belegt wenn mich das Zeugs interessieren würde.


 
Ich arbeite daran 

Leider stagniert der SSD Markt im Moment irgendwie  Es kommen kaum schnellere Modelle auf den Markt


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Leider stagniert der SSD Markt im Moment irgendwie  Es kommen kaum schnellere Modelle auf den Markt


 
Ist ja nichts neues.
Das gibt es auch bei den CPUs, Grafikarten, RAM, Boards. 
Dieses Jahr ist ein Pleite Jahr.


----------



## FCKW36 (21. März 2013)

Threshold hast du zu viel Geld? Gib mir was ab.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

Ich habe zwei Kinder. Ich bin ständig pleite.


----------



## Makalar (21. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Kinder. Ich bin ständig pleite.


 
Du Armer 
Kauf die Kleidung doch immer ein paar Nummern zu groß, dann passen die länger und du hast mehr Geld für Hardware


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

Es sind Kinder.  Aber sie sind nicht blöde.


----------



## blautemple (21. März 2013)

Hast du es denn schon probiert


----------



## FCKW36 (23. März 2013)

SSD hole ich mir glaube die Samsung 840 Pro. Oder doch nur die 840? Wollte auch die 840 aber die ist ja mittlerweile so teuer wie die 840!? Alles nicht einfach... 


Was mich interessieren würde, ich habe das i.wie so verstanden, dass man die Festplatte direkt am "Prozessor" anschließt und dann entfaltet Sie ihr Potential oder an solch einem Controller, wo sie aber langsamer ist. Dann würde ich sie logischerweise direkt am "Prozessor" anschließen und das DVD-Laufwerk an diesem Controller. Habe ich dann aber direkt an diesem schnellen Anschluss beim Prozessor Platz für die SSD und die HDD also 2 Festplatten?


----------



## Legacyy (23. März 2013)

Die 840 Pro ist aufm Zettel zwar schneller, doch in der Praxis merkst du kein unterschied.

Nimm die normale und spar dein Geld


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, ich habe das i.wie so verstanden, dass man die Festplatte direkt am "Prozessor" anschließt und dann entfaltet Sie ihr Potential oder an solch einem Controller, wo sie aber langsamer ist. Dann würde ich sie logischerweise direkt am "Prozessor" anschließen und das DVD-Laufwerk an diesem Controller. Habe ich dann aber direkt an diesem schnellen Anschluss beim Prozessor Platz für die SSD und die HDD also 2 Festplatten?



Nicht ganz 

Intel hat 2 SATA 3 (=SATA 6GB/s) Anschlüsse im Chipsatz, das sind die schnelleren (wo die sind, steht im Handbuch, oft sind die auch farblich markiert).
Und dann gibt es noch die SATA3-Host-Controller, die sind langsamer, weil der Controller selbst Latenzen hat, die bremsen. Außerdem dauert der Boot-Vorgang mit aktiviertem Host Controller etwas länger.

Daher solltest Du die SSD an den Intel-SATA3 Anschluss klemmen. Den SATA3 Hostcontroller kann man im BIOS deaktivieren und den Rest kannst Du an die SATA2-Anschlüsse anschließen (HDD, opt. Laufwerk).

In der Praxis merkt man aber keinen Unterschied, ob eine SSD an SATA2 oder SATA3 hängt


----------



## FCKW36 (23. März 2013)

Okay, das hat mir sehr geholfen vielen vielen Dank euch allen. Ihr seid wirklich toll. Ich fange jetzt an Sicherungskopien zu machen und dann bestelle ich morgen alle Komponenten.

Ne Frage hätte ich noch, ich kann Windows 7 64-Bit gratis durch meine Uni downloaden. Aber wenn ich das System neu aufsetze bräuchte ich doch ne CD oder? Oder kann ich das einfach auf CD brennen und dann geht das? Oder brauche ich sogar ne System-Builder Version von Windows? Da müsste ich noch eine von Windows Vista 32 Bit haben (Geschenk von Alternate). Soll ich die installieren und dann Windows 7 64-Bit drüberinstallieren? Wie läuft das? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rosigatton (23. März 2013)

Nimm die 64 Bit Uni Version. Kannst Du vom Stick installieren : Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Ganz normal installen. Nix drüberinstallieren.

Du kannst Dir auch eine Testversion saugen und installieren, und mit dem Key von der Alternate Version aktivieren. Der funzt auch bei ner 64 Bit Version.

Windows 7 - SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

Der Alternate Key funzt aber nur bei Vista. Mit dem Vista Key kann er kein 7 Home Premium aktivieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. März 2013)

Das Vista habe ich überlesen. Wahrscheinlich automatisch verdrängt  .


----------



## FCKW36 (23. März 2013)

Gut danke sehr und mit dem Stick funktioniert es, wenn ich dann ausm Bios von dem boote oder?

Also ich bestelle dann morgen:

Intel i5-3570k
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Corsair Vengeance im 8GB Set
Samsung 840
 richtig? 

Freu mich schon sehr.


Zum Mainboard, bei alternate steht bei dem Gigabyte "Maximaler Grafikkartenspeicher	1696 MB" Was isn jetzt, wenn ich mir aber die HD 7870 kaufen möchte!?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2013)

Die Teile sind .  Jepp, das funktioniert mit dem Stick, wenn Du aus dem Bios von dem aus  bootest. Ich mache immer, wenn ich mit dem Tool Win7 auf nen Stick  ziehe, meinen Virenschutz aus, weil der schonmal gezickt hat.

Gemeint ist hier der maximal nutzbare Arbeitsspeicher als  Video-Speicher, welcher von der internen Intel-Grafikeinheit benutzt  werden kann. Eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte kann ihren verbauten Speicher  auch immer zu 100% nutzen. Also keine Angst, mein Board hat auch nur max. 1696 MB Grakaspeicher und ich habe eine 7950 drauf, mit 3GB VRam .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

Du willst aber nicht bei Alternate bestellen, oder ? Viel zu teuer. Bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand wäre das alles deutlich billiger .


----------



## Makalar (24. März 2013)

Ja, sieht  aus.


----------



## FCKW36 (24. März 2013)

> Die Teile sind . Jepp, das funktioniert mit dem Stick, wenn Du aus dem Bios von dem aus bootest. Ich mache immer, wenn ich mit dem Tool Win7 auf nen Stick ziehe, meinen Virenschutz aus, weil der schonmal gezickt hat.




Jut super, vielen dank.




> Gemeint ist hier der maximal nutzbare Arbeitsspeicher als Video-Speicher, welcher von der internen Intel-Grafikeinheit benutzt werden kann. Eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte kann ihren verbauten Speicher auch immer zu 100% nutzen. Also keine Angst, mein Board hat auch nur max. 1696 MB Grakaspeicher und ich habe eine 7950 drauf, mit 3GB VRam .



ahhh.... Bin ichn Trottel. Danke für die Aufklärung.



> Du willst aber nicht bei Alternate bestellen, oder ? Viel zu teuer. Bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand wäre das alles deutlich billiger .



Ne, damals war ich mit Alternate zu frieden, weil die mir voll viel geschenkt haben, aber jetzt soll ja das System voll doof sein, wenn man mal nen Defekt hat. Ich bestelle wahrscheinlich alles bei unterschiedlichen Händlern, da ich so am günstigsten weg komme.:p




> Ja, sieht aus.



Beruhigt mich. Danke euch.


----------



## Makalar (24. März 2013)

Über Feedback wenn der neue Knecht da ist, würden wir uns freuen


----------



## FCKW36 (24. März 2013)

Auf jeden Fall bin eh zu dumm das einzubauen, kommt sicher nochmal ne frage auf.


Und vielen vielen Dank nochmal allen bis hierher, dass ihr euch so viel Zeit genommen habt, tolle Community.


Ich bekomme jetzt noch ne Sapphire HD 7870 für 155€ mit 1,5 Jahren Restgarantie. Ist nen guter Preis und die Karte ist fürn Übergang sicher nicht schlecht. Ich kaufe mir dann für Battlefield 4 und GTA 5 ne neue Karte dann. Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

Wie alt ist die Karte ? Ein halbes Jahr nehme ich an, oder ?


----------



## FCKW36 (24. März 2013)

Ja genau in Originalverpackung mit Zubehör, in einem "Top-Zustand" und mit Rechnung, ist doch okay, oder? Ich weiß, dass es jetzt nicht die Überkarte ist, aber für dieses Jahr wirds ja noch gehen, oder? Und dann kann ich Sie ja wieder verkaufen. Meine GTX 280 wird Sie sicher stark überbieten.:p


----------



## Makalar (25. März 2013)

Ja, dann kannst du die nehmen, den Unterscheid zur 280 merkst du auf jeden Fall


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Gut danke, dann kann ich auch verschmerzen, wenn ich bei Battlefield 3 oder Crysis 3 nicht die höchsten Details spielen kann, ist dann eben so.

Meine erste Radeon.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

Crysis 3 auf Ultra Settings @FullHD kannst Du knicken


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Da brauchst du eine GTX690 und die kostet 900 Euro 

Sagen wir es so: Mittlere Settings dürften gut hinhauen


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Habe ich doch geschrieben, dass es nicht auf hohen Settings geht!?


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

Nachträglich den Beitrag editieren ist unfair  

Auf hohen Settings wird es schon gut laufen


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Habe ich garnicht, das würdet ihr sehen. Abgesehen davon will ich eig. garnicht Crysis 3 haben. 

Erstmal hole ich mir Far Cry 3 und Bioshock Infinite, da sollte es passen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Naja, Far Cry wird auf hohen Details auch schwierig 

Far Cry 3 im Test: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks [Artikel des Monats November 2012]


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Ja na habe ich schon geschaut, das packt die 680 GTX kaum, aber soll auf der 7870 bei 1920x1080, Ultra und 2-facher Kantenglättung flüssig laufen. Bei 8-facher Kantenglättung geht dann auch die 680 GTX in die Knie, aber ganz ehrlich? Das ist mir egal, ob ich maximale Details spielen kann oder nicht, seh da eh nie so den Unterschied...

Sollte ich mir eig. mal nen Full HD-Monitor holen? Meiner klöst glaube nur 1440 x900 auf.:p


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon will ich eig. garnicht Crysis 3 haben.


 
Dann verpasst Du was


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir eig. mal nen Full HD-Monitor holen? Meiner klöst glaube nur 1440 x900 auf.:p


 
Das würde ich in nächster Zeit mal anpacken. 1440 x 900 ist nicht mehr wirklich aktuell


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Kann man was empfehlen? Nicht so teuer bitte.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Für 140 Euro bekommst du einen prima IPS-Bildschirm: LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für etwas mehr Kohle bekommst du einen TN aus dem Hause Asus: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Makalar (25. März 2013)

Alternativ kann man auch diesen Bildschirm nehmen:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

Der IPS 234V hat keine Overdrive-Funktion, für mich ist das eher ein Office-Monitor. Daher würde ich den IPS235P nehmen, falls es ein IPS Schirm von LG sein soll.


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Ach so günstig sind die Teile? Ist ja super, danke sehr. Was habt ihr für Welche?


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Welche?


 

ASUS VG278H, 27"


----------



## Makalar (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Ach so günstig sind die Teile? Ist ja super, danke sehr. Was habt ihr für Welche?


 
Ich habe den IPS 235P, der ist sehr gut


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> ASUS VG278H, 27"


 
Angeber 



> Ich habe den IPS 235P, der ist sehr gut




Dann gucke ich mir den mal genauer an. Aber 23" ist ziemlich groß, meiner ist jetzt 19" und größer dürfte er nicht sein, weil ich auch ziemlich nahe davor sitze.:p


----------



## Makalar (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Dann gucke ich mir den mal genauer an. Aber 23" ist ziemlich groß, meiner ist jetzt 19" und größer dürfte er nicht sein, weil ich auch ziemlich nahe davor sitze.:p


 
Ich sitze ca. 60cm entfernt.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Angeber


 
Du hast gefragt


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Du hast gefragt


 

ich weiß 



> Ich sitze ca. 60cm entfernt.



Ich 40cm ungefähr.:p


----------



## Makalar (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Ich 40cm ungefähr.:p


 
Schau dir den Monitor mal in irgendeinem Laden an, dann siehst du schon ob du zu nah dran sitzt, oder ob es passt


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Jut, werde ich machen.:p

Die Kompnenten habe ich übrigends bei HoH.de und Jacob Elektronik bestellt. Bei beiden liegt schon eine Versandbestätigung vor. Bei HoH sogar mit Sendungsnummer, dass ich das Paket verfolgen kann.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. März 2013)

Ich sitze auch ziemlich nah vor meinem 22" und hätte kein Problem, den gegen einen 23" mit IPS Panel zu tauschen. Glaub mir, an die 23" hast Du dich schneller dran gewöhnt, als Du gucken kannst .


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

22 oder 23 Zoll?
Unter 30 Zoll nehme ich nie wieder was.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unter 30 Zoll nehme ich nie wieder was.


 
Angeber


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Angeber


 
Ich würde auf 120Hz nehmen aber leider gibt es das nur bei Full HD Schirmen mit TN Panels. 
Echt blöd.


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Habe gelesen, dass bei 120 Hz mehr auffällt, dass 30fps nicht richtig flüssig sind, stimmt das?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Ich habe noch keinen 120Hz Monitor getestet da jeder der zu mir kommt ein IPS Schirm kauft.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Habe gelesen, dass bei 120 Hz mehr auffällt, dass 30fps nicht richtig flüssig sind, stimmt das?



Nö, im Gegenteil. Das Bild wirkt auch flüssiger, wenn die Grafikkarte mal wengier fps liefern kann.

50-60 fps sollten es aber nach Möglichkeit schon sein


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> 50-60 fps sollten es aber nach Möglichkeit schon sein


 
Mit einer GTX 690 so gerade möglich.


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Meinste echt Softy? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit einer GTX 690 so gerade möglich.


 
Angeber


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Angeber


 
Ich meine Softy. Meine schafft keine 35fps mehr.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Meinste echt Softy?



Ja, ist so. Ein 120 Hz Schirm ist zum Zocken schon besser, v.a. bei schnellen Shootern.


----------



## FCKW36 (25. März 2013)

Wenn du das sagst, glaube ich es mal. Haber gerade gesehen, was Bioshock Infinite teilweise für Hardwareanforderungen hat. Bei der Grafik was man so sieht ziemlich extrem finde ich...


----------



## FCKW36 (26. März 2013)

So, alles da, außer das Mainboard. Bei der Festplatte war nix an Kabeln dabei, was sollte ich da kaufen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rosigatton (26. März 2013)

Beim Mainboard sind mindestens 2 Sata Kabel dabei. Falls Du 3 brauchst, wegen SSD, solltest Du noch 1 Sata Kabel kaufen .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Am besten ein SATA 6GBit Kabel. In der benötigten Länge, versteht sich.


----------



## FCKW36 (26. März 2013)

Okay, danke, habe mal eins bestellt. Die 7870 ist von Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, der Verkäufer hat die Karte verschickt, bevor das Geld überwiesen war.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Manche Verkäufer vertrauen ihren Kunden eben. Allerdings würde ich das bei einem solchen Produktpreis nicht machen. Im Internet - gerade bei eBay - lauern Gefahren.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Okay, danke, habe mal eins bestellt. Die 7870 ist von Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, der Verkäufer hat die Karte verschickt, bevor das Geld überwiesen war.


 
Der Verkäufer hat dir einen Ziegelstein geschickt und plündert gerade dein Konto. Schau lieber mal nach.


----------



## FCKW36 (26. März 2013)

Haha, das habe ich auch überlegt. Genau das mit dem Ziegelstein. 

Aber ich habe mir seine Adresse geben lassen, weil ich erst so getan habe, als wolle ich Sie mir abholen und dann habe ich rausgefunden, dass der Verkäufer bei der EKL AG arbeitet und dort für Alpenföhn zuständig ist, der wird mich schon nicht bescheißen.


----------



## FCKW36 (28. März 2013)

So, Grafikkarte ist da, ich sichere gerade die letzten Daten und morgen baue ich alles ein.


----------



## Makalar (28. März 2013)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> So, Grafikkarte ist da, ich sichere gerade die letzten Daten und morgen baue ich alles ein.


 
Dann viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## FCKW36 (28. März 2013)

Danke sehr. Hat jemand nen guten link, wie das dann ales funktioniert mit dem Windows installieren und den Treibern und so? Wäre cool. Wenn nicht, muss ich mir mühsam alles einzeln zusammen suchen.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Hier kannst du mal reinschauen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html

Und wenn du fragen hast, hast du ja immer noch deinen thread.


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

Für Windows: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html

Treiber: nur die notwendigen von der Homepage des Boardherstellers runterladen und installieren.

edit: Verdammt, schon wieder zu lahm


----------



## Rosigatton (28. März 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Cyber-Support - Home

Rund um Windows 7


----------



## FCKW36 (28. März 2013)

Okay vielen Dank für die Links, das hilft schonmal. Ich geb mein Bestes.


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

So Leute, habe die Daten alles gesichert, es war eine absolute Katsastrophe, möchte ich nicht näher drauf eingehen, ich bin richtig sauer. Jetzt schraube ich den PC auf und könnte einfach nur noch kotzen. 

Fast alle ans Asus angeschlossende Kabel haben Anschlüsse, die ich auf dem neuen Mainboard garnicht finde. Die Grafikkarte z.B. hat jetzt 2x 6Pin als Anschluss, meine GTX 280 hatte als Stromanschluss 1x 6Pin und einmal 8Pin, wie geht das? Mein Laufwerk hat kein Sata sondern noch dieses breite Band, auch dort kein Anschluss für am neuen Board. Das nächste, auf dem alten Board war ein 8 Pin Anschluss, dort stand am Kabel vom Netzteil "CPU 8Pin CPU" auch hierfür kein Anschluss auf dem neuen Board. ICh vrzweifle, was nun?


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Aso den CPU-Anschluss habe ich gefunden, aber das Problem mit Laufwerk und Graka bleibt. Ich habe auch voll viele Kabel von der alten Graka, der neuen, den alten Mainboards, aber davon kann ich anscheinend nix gebrauchen...


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

Alle Kabel und Anschlüsse sind genormt.
Die Kabel vom alten passen auch beim neuen. Du musst halt schauen.


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Das stimmt nicht ich habe beide Grafikkarten neben einander liegen, die eine hat insgesammt 12 Pin als stromanschluss und die and.ere 14, ich lade gerne Bilder hoch. Und das Laufwerk geht aufs Mainboard nicht mit einem Kabel, sondern einen 7cm breiten und papierdünnen band, der stecker hat dann 33 Pins und ist 7cm breit und 1cm hoch das habe ich definitiv nicht aufm neuen board ist glaube nen alter Standard vor sata


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

Ja die eine Karte hat 1x 6 und 1x 8 Pin Stromstecker.
Die neu hat 2x 6 Pin Stromanschluss.
Ich weiß aber nicht wo das Problem ist. 
Einfach die PCIe Stecker vom Netzteil anschließen und fertig.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Ja und ? Deine alte Grafikkarte hat halt mehr Strom gesoffen, deswegen hat sie auch 1x6 und 1x8.


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Ahhh okay sorry hab mich nen bissl dämlich angestellt bei der graka habe gesehen, dass man 2 Pins von dem 8 Pin Stecker quasi abbrechen kann. Sorry. Nur was mache ich mit dem DVD Laufwerk?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

Was soll damit sein. Einbauen und anschließen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Du nimmst ein SATA Stromstecker vom Netzteil (http://www.kenable.co.uk/images/K-SATA-POWER-EXT-30CM_I1.jpg) und steckst ihn in das Laufwerk.

Dann nimmst du ein SATA Kabel (http://www.pcsilent.de/ppic-MAXI-SA...g;jsessionid=8625726D9CA81AF674DD71449BC631F5) und verbindest das Mainboard mit dem DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Ich scheine einen solchen Sata Stromstecker am Laufwerk nicht zu haben oder ich bin schon wieder blind.:p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

Das ist ein Laufwerk mit IDE Anschluss. Den kannst du nicht mehr nutzen.
Du brauchst ein neues Laufwerk.


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Ist ja großartig.  Kann ich dann erstmal auch von einem externen Laufwerk booten und Windows installieren?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

Klar kannst du das aber wieso machst du Windows nicht auf einem USB Stick drauf und installierst davon?


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Weilder Download nie ISO war.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

Windows 7 kannst du doch als ISO downloaden.


----------



## Softy (29. März 2013)

Und zwar hier: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

So Leute, jetzt kommt die ultimative Frage, unten an meinem Board  waren viele Kabel angeschlossen und ich habe keinen Plan, wo das jetzt aufs neue Board kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dier Anschluss heißt "SPDIF Out" Hier steckte ein Stecker mit der Aufschrift "HD Audio" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Anschluss heißt IE 1394_2

Drin steckte ein Stecker mit der Aufschrift "1394"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Anschluss heißt "USB78" Drin stecte ein Stecker ohne Aufschrift.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blau makiert: Stecker mit einem blauen und einem weißen Kabel, Aufschrift: RESET SW
Rot Makiert: Stecker mit einem weißen und einen oragenem Kabel, Aufschrift: POWER SW
Gelb Makiert: Stecker mit einem roten und einem Weißen Kabel, Aufschrift: HDD LED
Grün makiert: ein weißes Kabel mit Stecker (-P LED) und ein grünes Kabel mit Stecker (+P LED)

Wo kommen die aufs neue Board und nicht, dass ich + und - vertausche, weil das scheint bei diesen Pins auf dem letzten Bild zu gehen?

Bilder neues Board:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr würdet mir so helfen, wenn ihr mir das erklären könntet, ich mache sowas ja zum ersten Mal und will nix verkehrt machen, vielen vielen Dank für eure Geduld.


Edit///

Danke für den Link, ich suchs mal für Windows 7 Professional raus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Schau mal hier: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/8fel57vd/NeuesBild.png

HD Audio ist für den Sound zuständig, 1394 ist FireWire un USB78 ist einfach ein USB Header.


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Danke aber wofür sind die anschlüsse für + LED und so diese kleinen Stecker alle, was ich mit paint makiert habe. Dass ist bestimmt da, damit der an und ausknopf vom gehäuse und der resetknopf usw funzt nur wie schließe ich das am neuen board an oder besser wo?


----------



## Rosigatton (29. März 2013)

Guckst Du Bild 8, F-Panel. Da kommen die kleinen Strippen vom Gehäuse dran. Power +/- etc....

Wenn Du +/- vertauschst kann nix kaputt gehen, funzt nur nicht .


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Ja nur mein Problem ist der orang weiße heißt  Power Sw. Aufm asus steckte er in pwrsw. Neben dem gab es aufm asus noch pled. Aufm Gigabyte steht auch pwr nur steht dort drunter noch Power LED aber aufm asus waren pled und pwr nicht das gleiche.  Aufm Gigabyte gibts noch pw also powerswitch. Kommt das Kabel Power sw jetzt in pwr power LED oder pw Power switch?


----------



## Rosigatton (29. März 2013)

Der Power Switch kommt an die oberen beiden roten Pins (+PW-), darunter (grün) Reset, Power LED unten rechts .


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Asooo Power sw heißt Power switch bin ich doof  vielen dank


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

So PC springt an und kein Bild ich total verzweifelt und dann fällt mir ein ich habe die graka nicht angeschlossen also Strom nicht.    dann angeschlossen undwieder kein Bild toll dachte ich, dann geht der PC alleine aus, startet neu und Bild ist da ich boote jetzt vom DVD Laufwerk und will gerade Windows installieren nur habe ich keine Maus und kann nix anklicken. Im BIOS wurde die Maus zuvor aber erkannt. Neustart und wieder das selbe Problem!? Weiß wer Rat?


----------



## FCKW36 (29. März 2013)

Hat sich erledigt größeres Problem der will vom Laufwerk erstmal nen Treiber sehe und nicht Windows installieren...


----------



## Rosigatton (30. März 2013)

Nen Treiber vom Laufwerk  ?

Hast Du ne Möglichkeit hierfür : http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-7-USB_DVD-Download-Tool_38589636.html ?


----------



## FCKW36 (30. März 2013)

Ja da steht *es wurde kein gerätetreiber gefunden. Stellen sie sicher, dass die richtigen Treiber auf dem installationsdatenträger enthalten sind und klicken sie auf weiter*


----------



## Rosigatton (30. März 2013)

Wie sieht´s denn mit nem USB Stick aus ? Kannst Du iwie den Laufwerktreiber ziehen ?


----------



## FCKW36 (30. März 2013)

So Leute, es hat alles geklappt, ich schreibe euch jetzt von meinem quasi neuen PC. Ich habe Windows nun doch vom USb Stick aus gebootet und installiert, Chipsatztreiber, Graka-Treiber usw. installiert, Kaspersky installiert und jetzt bin ich glücklich. Also das mit der SSD ist ja so genial, also das geht ja so schnell, wie der PC hoch- und runterfährt. Neustart dauert nur wenige Sekunden. Ey, es ist wirklich der hammer, vielen vielen Dank euch, ihr habt mir so geholfen, ihr seid echt toll. Vielen vielen Dan´k. Nur mit den LED's habe ich wohl nicht alles richtig angeschlossen, die LED an der Front leuchtet nicht mehr.

Also Neustart + Hochfahren dauert 42 Sekunden, vor Kaspersky gings i.wie noch schneller!?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Das klingt doch super  Schön, dass Du zufrieden bist und alles gut läuft 

Das mit der einen LED ist normal, die leuchtet nur, wenn die HDD bzw. SSD arbeitet 

Kaspersky braucht relativ viel Resourcen glaube ich.  Ich würde mal Avast! ausprobieren. Hatte ich früher immer, war prima


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Kaspersky braucht relativ viel Resourcen glaube ich.  Ich würde mal Avast! ausprobieren. Hatte ich früher immer, war prima


 
Ich nutze Kaspersky selber, und viel Ressourcen braucht es mMn nicht


----------



## FCKW36 (30. März 2013)

Also mit der LED meine ich nicht die der Festplatte, sondern bei meinem Gehäuse ist über dem Einschalter eine LED verbaut, die normalerweise leuchtet, siehe Bild.

http://freedom.sumy.ua/uploads/posts/2009-07/1246946095_nzxt-apollo-black-1-big.jpg

Ich habe ein viel größeres Problem jetzt. Ich habe euch doch erzählt, dass der PC erst kein Bild hatte und dann von alleine ausging, neu startete und dann hatte ich ein Bild. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich heute wieder (über Nacht war das Netzteil komplett aus). Der PC startete, kein bild, nach einer Minute ging er aus, startete neu und Bild war da. Was kann das sein?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Dann musst Du einfach den Plus- und Minuspol vertauschen.

Hast Du den Monitor an der Grafikkarte oder am Board angeschlossen?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hatte ich früher immer, war prima


 
Und warum heute nicht mehr?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und warum heute nicht mehr?



Weil ich Windows 8 habe und da ein Antivirenprogramm bereits integiert ist  So, und jetzt bin ich bereit für Deinen Shitstorm


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Weil ich Windows 8 habe und da ein Antivirenprogramm bereits integiert ist  So, und jetzt bin ich bereit für Deinen Shitstorm


 
Du weißt dass das Anti Viren Programm von Microsoft für den Eimer ist? 
Du weißt dass Windows 8 für den Eimer ist? 
Du weißt dass Microsoft für den Eimer ist?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du weißt dass das Anti Viren Programm von Microsoft für den Eimer ist?



Bei den Seiten, auf denen ich unterwegs bin, hilft auch kein Kaspersky und kein Avast!   Da hilft nur Format c: 

Von daher ist es egal, dass der M$ Virenschutz nichts taugt


----------



## Hudinii (30. März 2013)

Die Frage ist halt, braucht du nen i7?, denn falls du gamer bist, nutzt du effektiv eh nur 4 Kerne, ob du dann einen brauchst der weitere Kerne simluliert ist die frage.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Es werden keine weiteren Kerne simuliert, es werden Threads simuliert. SMT heißt ja auch Simultaneous Multi Threading


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Hudinii schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, braucht du nen i7?, denn falls du gamer bist, nutzt du effektiv eh nur 4 Kerne, ob du dann einen brauchst der weitere Kerne simluliert ist die frage.


 
SMT bietet mehr Register und dadurch ist der Kern in der Lage neben seinem eigenen Thread noch einen zweiten abzuarbeiten. Der Kern arbeitet also effektiver.


----------



## FCKW36 (30. März 2013)

Mir ist nochwas aufgefallen, meine Lautsprecker knaclen jetzt beim Spielen evtl. was mit der Soundkarte?


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Was hast du denn für Lautsprecher?


----------



## FCKW36 (31. März 2013)

Logitech Z-2300, aber die sind eh nicht ganz in Ordnung!?

Hoffe mal morgen, dass nicht wieder der Fehler auftritt, nach dem das Netzteil aus war, dass der PC erst im zweiten Anlauf hochfährt.:p


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Warum sind die eh nicht ganz in Ordnung ?


----------



## FCKW36 (31. März 2013)

Weil ein Kanal ausgefallen ist, wahrscheinlich ist die Kabelfernbedienung kaputt, ist kein seltenes Problem.

Das Problem mit dem PC war heute wieder, ich schalte heute morgen das Netzteil an, starte den PC, er geht an, kein bild, nach 1,5min geht er alleine aus, startet neu und alles ist ganz normal. wie kann das sein? da stimmt doch was nicht...


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Seltsames Phänomen 

Wenn Du den Rechner neu startest, ohne das Netzteil auszuschalten, startet er ganz normal? 

Hast Du schon mal ein BIOS Reset gemacht?


----------



## FCKW36 (31. März 2013)

Ja, wenn ich ihn nur aus mache und wieder an, dann startet er völlig normal.

Was ist ein Biosreset? Könnte das helfen?


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Bios Reset heißt, Rechner vom Netz nehmen, BIOS Batterie raus, Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter ein paar mal drücken, ein paar Minuten warten, BIOS Batterie wieder rein und dann neu starten.

Ich würde aber mal vermuten, dass das Netzteil einen Treffer weg hat. Hast Du ein anderes Netzteil zum testen da?


----------



## FCKW36 (31. März 2013)

Asoo mit der batterie war? Ich teste mal...


Edit///


Upps war zu langsam


----------



## FCKW36 (31. März 2013)

Also hat unglaublicherweise wirklich geklappt!? Als der Netzstecker wieder drin war, das Netzteil angeschaltet war und ich den PC hochfuhr, klappte es sofort!? Mal sehen, ob es so bleibt!?


Vielen Vielen dank für den tipp.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Bitte schön 

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass jetzt alles rund läuft


----------



## FCKW36 (1. April 2013)

Ne, leider zu früh gefreut, es tritt wieder auf. Vllt. nur wenn das Netzteil eine bestimmte Zeit lang aus ist, länger als 1h oder so!?

Der PC fährt hoch und dann ist wirklich 2 Minuten mindestens kein Bild und dann geht er aus, an und alles läuft. Habe ich was falsch angeschlossen? Ist ein Teil evtl. defekt?


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Wieso schaltest du überhaupt das Netzteil aus?


----------



## Softy (1. April 2013)

Ich würde mal ein anderes Netzteil testen.


----------



## FCKW36 (1. April 2013)

Schalts halt immer aus, wenn ich ins Bett gehe, wegen Strom sparen und so.

Ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit ein anderes netzteil zu testen. Es hat ja auch immer funktioniert!?


----------



## Softy (2. April 2013)

Ein gutes Netzteil zieht im Stand-By so ca. 1 Watt aus der Dose. Das kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## FCKW36 (2. April 2013)

Okay, aber ist es wirklich gut, wenn die Komponenten 24h am Tag unter Strom stehen?

Heute ist mir 2x ein neues Problem aufgefallen. Kennt ihr das Geräuch, wenn euer PC startet? Dieses Piepen des Mainboards, die Lüfter fahren kurz hoch usw. Genau diese Geräuche hat er eben zum zweiten mal gemacht, obwohl der PC lange an ist, als würde der PC startem, obwohl er schon läuft. Während dieses akustischen Startvorgangs läuft aber alles an Programmen usw. normal weiter als wäre garnichts!? Wie geht sowas?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Da das Netzteil ja nicht läuft, hätte ich keine Bedenken. Zu dem 2. Problem kann ich aber nichts sagen


----------



## FCKW36 (2. April 2013)

Okay, dann lasse ich das Netzteil an obwohl das ja eigentlich auch nur Verdrängen eines Fehlers ist.

Beim zweiten problem scheine ich aber nicht der einzige zu sein:
neustart geräusch?!
Leider kein Lösungsvorschlag...


----------



## FCKW36 (2. April 2013)

AHHHHH ICH HABS. Konnte den Fehler reproduzieren.

Nach einer Weile schaltet sich die Festplatte D: alleine aus, wenn ich im Internet bin, läuft ja alles über C:, Firefox usw. und wenn ich dann wieder auf D: zugreife, kommt das Piepen des Mainboards und die festplatte dreht hoch, ist das normal?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Eigentlich nicht. Das kannst du aber unter den Windows-Energiespareinstellungen ändern.


----------



## FCKW36 (2. April 2013)

Ahh, wa so eingestellt, dass die Festplatte nach 20 Minuten ausschaltet, danke. Habs jetzt auf 700 Minuten gestellt.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Einfach eine 0 eingeben und dann wird das deaktiviert.


----------



## FCKW36 (3. April 2013)

ahh auch gut, danke.


----------



## FCKW36 (12. April 2013)

So, habe mir jetzt mal battlefield 3 gegönnt und spiele jetzt bei 1440x900 und ultra sowie 4-fachem Antialiasing bei um die 100 fps, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2013)

Kauf dir einen Full HD Monitor. Dann hast du 50fps.


----------



## FCKW36 (12. April 2013)

Haha, ne will nicht noch mehr Geld ausgeben, erstmal sound. Und 1440 x 900 ist ja i.was zwischen HD Ready und Full HD, also zählt schon zu HD. Aber hast Recht, muss gekauft werden. Trotzdem komisch, dass Battlefield 3 bei ultra und 4 fach Antialising bei 80-100fps läuft, Far Cry 3 war bei 4 fachem Antialising bei 30fps.:p


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2013)

BF3 ist eben uralt.


----------



## FCKW36 (15. April 2013)

Okay


----------



## Softy (15. April 2013)

Ich würde mal Crysis 3 anwerfen


----------



## FCKW36 (16. August 2013)

Gibt komischerweise schon bei Crysis 2 FPS-Einbrüche auf bis unter 40fps, wie kann das sein?


----------



## Softy (17. August 2013)

Kann viele Ursachen haben, sind den Treiber, Updates und Patches auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


----------

